# Old Shack in the Sierras HDR



## TwoTwoLeft (Oct 24, 2011)

1.





2.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 25, 2011)

Now this is what HDR is for! Excellent pictures. Between the best HDR's I've seen. Congratulations and keep posting things like this :thumbup:

#1 one seems a little tilted to the left... but it's hard to tell with that perspective. Try correcting it a little and see if it looks better. You can easily see it in the door frame. There's also some 'antena' or something in the left end of the window... it adds nothing.

#2 maybe the sky is too dark... but maybe it looks better this way haha

Regards,
*LizardKing*


----------



## Bynx (Oct 25, 2011)

To continue with what LizardKing is complaining about, there is not enough snow on the mountain tops. In the first pic the green tree in the middle should be about 6 feet to the right and I dont see any sign of a creek or small lake. When you fix all these things you will have a pretty good pic. Oh and make sure there is a canoe in the stream.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 25, 2011)

Bynx said:


> To continue with what LizardKing is complaining about, there is not enough snow on the mountain tops. In the first pic the green tree in the middle should be about 6 feet to the right and I dont see any sign of a creek or small lake. When you fix all these things you will have a pretty good pic. Oh and make sure there is a canoe in the stream.



And what's this supposed to mean? Maybe you can clarify and actually add something here, instead of trying to be funny with ironic comments.

Both pictures are great, already said that. But I always look for things to improve in my photos, and I try to do the same when I critique other people's work. Regardless of the overall quality, there's always room for improvement.


----------



## Bynx (Oct 25, 2011)

Just goofing with ya Lizard, relax. But the only legitimate thing you said was not enough Highlight Smoothing both images which would clean up the skies. Too much magenta from not enough smoothing.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 25, 2011)

Bynx said:


> Just goofing with ya Lizard, relax. But the only legitimate thing you said was not enough Highlight Smoothing both images which would clean up the skies. Too much magenta from not enough smoothing.



Sorry about that, not having the best day... :thumbup:


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Oct 25, 2011)

Bynx said:


> To continue with what LizardKing is complaining about, there is not enough snow on the mountain tops. In the first pic the green tree in the middle should be about 6 feet to the right and I dont see any sign of a creek or small lake. When you fix all these things you will have a pretty good pic. Oh and make sure there is a canoe in the stream.



lol'd


Good images OP. Ideal scenario for HDR


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 25, 2011)

Excellent use of HDR.


----------



## TwoTwoLeft (Oct 25, 2011)

I fixed #1: Straightened it a little, got rid of the wire & smoothed the sky. Still working on #2... The cloudless blue sky is killing me. I'm having a hell of a time getting them to look real. The Snow, canoe, and lake project will have to wait till I have a little more time! 

Thanks!


----------



## Bynx (Oct 25, 2011)

Here is the canoe for ya. But I was just joking after the nit picking I read by someone else. Nice job on your HDR. Nice to see realistic looking processing.


----------



## paul85224 (Oct 25, 2011)

Good work....


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 25, 2011)

Tomorrow's forecast:  Mostly cloudy............


----------



## Bynx (Oct 25, 2011)

Gee Sparky those clouds almost make up for the missing snow on the those mountain caps.


----------



## TwoTwoLeft (Oct 25, 2011)

Yeah! Now can you make the look more like standing lenticulars? HAHA  Stupid good weather... Last October, the Sierra Wave was going off almost every day. I was up last May and this past weekend, nothing but warm days & severe clear skies..... Bummer for photos.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 26, 2011)

Bynx said:


> Gee Sparky those clouds almost make up for the missing snow on the those mountain caps.



Snow will have to wait.  I'm too busy building the dam for the lake.


----------



## Bynx (Oct 26, 2011)

No rush Sparky, some bastard stole the canoe.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 26, 2011)

It's not relevant now anyway........ the whole freaking _shack_ is AWOL now.


----------



## Bynx (Oct 26, 2011)

Its a pity its a 2 dollar shack with a million dollar view. Here we have million dollar shacks with 2 dollar views.


----------



## TwoTwoLeft (Oct 27, 2011)

Fresh coat of paint and a few shingles, it'll be good to go!


----------

